# Porsche 911 Carrera Sport Coupe 1988



## shuggett

Porsche 911, 1988 Carrera Sport Coupe, 11000 Miles from new

Hello everyone,

After a very long search, I've managed to acquire this stunning 1988 Porsche 911 Carrera Sport Coupe, a 1 owner car with just 11,000 miles on the clock. Even the tyres are the originals, Porsche specification Pirelli P700's. The paintwork is 100% original, which seems incredible on a 24 year old car.

With the car, I received the original bill of sale, all the Tax disc's and MOT's, along with the service history and the corresponding invoices.

This model is the end of line model, having a few extras added to entice sales before the next generation 911 (964) was released in 1989. This included the uprated Clutch and Gearbox G50 setup, which is a vast improvement on the previous 915 setup. Other improvements were 16" Fuch alloys, electric seats and sunroof.

The only things that needed doing, were a full intensive detail, replace the tyres with Pirelli's recommended specification, and a full service by Porsche main dealer in Tonbridge.

So, here's a few pictures from my initial visit to view the car in the previous owners heated garage.





































As you can see, nothing too wrong, just a very good detail required to bring the car back to its original glory.

After around 8 weeks of trying to convince the original owner to part with the car, a deal was eventually done, and I took delivery of the car.

A few pictures before my work began.



























































































Some interior pictures




























Engine bay



























































































The Boot



















Petrol flap



















Wheels removed






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























These cars were fully Galvanized at the factory, however I've read a lot about huge rust issues with cars of this era.

So I decided to remove the bumpers and sills to check for any unwanted problems.

Firstly a thorough wash and decontamination was carried out to see what the paint finish was like. I didn't bother with pictures of the wash stage, you've seen these many times on the many other excellent threads, so it seems unnecessary to go over the same process again.

So after claying, rinsing and drying the car, it was put inside on axle stands.










Paintwork issues to deal with



























































































Porsche used a very thick waxoil type product at the factory, this has done an excellent job in protecting the underside of the car. However over time it gets dirty and turns an unsightly black colour. I decided to try and remove this wax as I won't be using the car in the wet or on salt covered roads etc.

From this










To this










This wax was extremely difficult to remove, requiring several hits with Tardis. I assume over time the wax has gone hard, which is exactly what it was intended to do.

Even the wheels seemed to get coated with wax










The wheels were given a thorough clean, treated to Tardis and Iron x etc.

These wheels were anodized from new, this gives a slightly dull finish to the polished alloy rim part of the wheel. 
The wheels were in very good condition bar the odd stone chip and a very slight mark from a tyre fitters slap dash work whilst repairing a puncture in 1991.
I intended to get the wheels refurbished at Lepson's, as they always do an excellent job in my experience. However they do not anodize wheels, therefore the finish would deviate from the original factory finish. This would let the car down, if I decide to show the car, originality is key to winning any concours competition.
So I decided to polish the wheels up as best as I possible could, and see how well they turned out.

Here's a 50/50 of the black centre part of the wheel.










The only image of the finished wheel I can find is back on the car I'm afraid.




























The wheels were treated to C1 as were the wheel nuts and centre caps.










Next I started to strip the front bumper, this takes quite some time, removing the rubber bellows from either side is fairly fiddly.










Front rubber trim removed










Bumper removed










Front valance removed










Valance stripped for cleaning










Behind the bumper



















Cleaned and waxed to protect it



















The many parts to the bumper were stripped and cleaned, and then I stored them indoors to give me room to still work around the car.

Whilst at the front of the car I decided to clean the boot area, and replace the bonnet gas struts that are a common fail on the early 911's.




























Battery removed and cleaned up, battery tray cleaned and protected




























All cleaned up














































Toolkit



















Headlight trims removed for cleaning and protection



















After clean up



















If your still awake, well done!

Part 2 to follow


----------



## shuggett

*Part 2*

Porsche 911 Carrera Sport Coupe 1988 Part 2

Following on from my last thread.

Another possible rust problem area is behind the sills. On these cars the sills are screwed and bolted on, so very simple to remove and inspect behind the cover for rust etc.

With the rubber trim removed










With the sill removed, just a little dirt to clean off, no rust to my relief.



















After being cleaned and protected










Here you can see more wax from the factory, thats gone a nasty black colour



















Wax cleaned off, still to be polished and protected










This was repeated on the near side, again no rust to be found, leaving me very happy.



















Onto the rear bumper, removed to clean etc




























The engine bay was addressed, removing the rubber trim and the rear reflector panel between the rear lights.




























I also cleaned the entire floorpan beneath the car, whilst it was on axle stands



















Now I was accumulating more and more parts, and running out of work space in the garage, so I decided to lay all the parts out in a form of order to make it easier when replacing the parts on the car.










The rear spoiler was removed to aid with the polishing of the engine cover, it's way to tight to get a rotary in between with the spoiler in place.
Whilst the spoiler was off, I took it apart to clean it thoroughly.























































As you can see, it did need a good clean, all surfaces were treated with C1 once they were thoroughly cleaned and IPA'd




























The spoiler body was then polished, and protected










The engine cover with the spoiler removed




























After cleaning










Grill at the front removed for cleaning and protection










Carrera badge removed for cleaning and to aid polishing of engine cover










Before I started to correct the paintwork, the weather turned cold again, so I started on the bumpers and various other parts that I had removed indoors.

Valance





































Front Bumper




























As you can see, the paint needed some serious rotary action to bring it back to where it should be

I don't seem to of taken any finished pictures of the bumper, until it's back on the car, I must do better.










Onto the paint correction, after going around the whole car with the Paint Thickness Gauge, which showed very consistent readings around the 150-160 microns mark. I decided to do a test panel on the rear wing

Before




























50/50 After 1st hit with compound



















Much more clarity, and far less pink looking.

More bits and pieces removed to aid polishing




























I even removed the rubber smile trim from the front



















Spoiler paint before correction










And after correction



















Sill after correction, as you can see the black wax/dirt has now been removed, and it looks much fresher



















Onto the rear bumper, polished, protected with C1, reassembled ready to refit onto the car



















Back into the garage now its warmer, the engine cover corrected, ready for the spoiler to be refitted



















Working my way around the car, correcting the paint as I go










After the paint correction I started to rebuild the car, this shows the sill going back on



















The rear bumper refitted, the rear lights and rear reflective strip having been polished



















Paint looking sharper now





































The original supplying dealer window sticker










Grill cleaned and refitted










Side repeater cleaned and refitted










Another job that needed doing was removal of the rev counter, fuel gauge and Oil pressure gauge. The glass covers had misted slightly inside and needed cleaning properly.
The hazy appearance did go away once the car warmed up, but I wasn't happy with that, so this is what had to be done

Pictures of the wiring to ensure they went back together correctly



















Bezel taped to prevent any scratching










I then heated the bezel with a hairdryer to soften the metal before slowly prizing open the lip to release the glass. This was a labour of love, taking at least an hour to open the dial, 2 minutes to clean the glass and instrument face, followed by about 45 minutes to reseal the bezel in place.

Oil gauge before, you can see the difference to the rev counter that i'd already done





































Rebuilt ready to reinstall into dash



















The whole car was dusted off, IPA'd 2/3 times before C1 was applied to the paint

The new tyres were fitted very carefully by a good friend of mine.

A few nearly finished shots, I really need a sunny day to get the best pictures. There is is still a few little jobs still to be done, but I'll get these done over the next few weeks.




































































































Thanks very much for reading this, if you've made it this far, and your still awake,
well done !

I think this looks quite good for a car thats over 24 years old.

C & C's welcome

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## B17BLG

Stunning work! Alot of hard work gone into that


----------



## jamesgti

Wow great work mate, looks stunning.


----------



## AaronGTi

Great work


----------



## should_do_more

Wow. I'd love to find one like that. Nice work!


----------



## tonyy

Amazing..


----------



## Bizcam

Fine work:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

Superb stuff, great write up, stunning attention to detail and a fantastic car :thumb:


----------



## jon-sri

stunning car, fantastic work by yourself aswell iam a realy big fan of this shape porsche and would love an old 911 targra :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Stunning work steve, truly. And might I say, even nicer car :argie:

Ready in time for kds and waxstock no? And for me, first shout for entrance to detail of the year comp :thumb:

Little bit self absorbed having your name put on your tyres though......


----------



## tommyboy

That is a beauty, hope you enjoy owning something so gorgeous:doublesho

Tom


----------



## thedooker

This shape of 911 is why I fell in love with Porsches (I now drive a Cayman S). 

Stunning example and great work with the detailing. Congrats


----------



## Ming

Great write up mate and a top car looking, I would guess, better than the day it was first sold.
Best 911 they ever made as well!:thumb::argie:
Ming the very impressed


----------



## Scrim-1-

Fantastic work steve, not a fan of the colour if im honest.

When does the golf go mate?


----------



## Chris 9-5

Fantastic, all credit to you looks amazing!:thumb:

May I ask what tyre dressing you use please Steve?


----------



## D.Taylor R26

fantastic work! some real effort has gone into a great turn around.


----------



## j3ggo

Superb classic


----------



## JBirchy

Steve, congratulations on yet another stunning car! Full credit to you for your patience and time and effort that has gone into this detail, the car is fantastic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

That's pretty epic stuff Steve! It literally does look like new!


----------



## Alan H

That looks amazing.


----------



## Tizzer

Awesome job and great write up.
Should be proud of this one.
Cheers


----------



## Dtfrith

Amazing! I am already searching the classifieds!


----------



## prokopas

Fantastic work and turnaround


----------



## JB052

Fantastic find and light restoration. 

Can you let me know if they have any more Porshe's that they need to get rid of?

JB


----------



## Bkjames

Simply stunning mate


Brian


----------



## Prgreer

Great job,amazing 911 .


----------



## b3n76

Stunning car and work well done.One of my favourite cars.


----------



## steve from wath

steve
really enjoyed reading this post
a car i admired when i was a youngster

the attention to detail,and the car taken is evident in the finished article


lovely car,now go and enjoy it

stunning


----------



## Serkie

Great work and excellent thread.


----------



## nick3814

Amazing, only 11,000miles, wow. Great Job there, well done, enjoy.


----------



## Jim_964

Wow, congratulations on a stunning find, enjoy!


----------



## Roy

Wow, epic work on a awesome original car :thumb:


----------



## bazz

great job fella looks like it just come out the factory.
loved the read up and pics


----------



## gtechrob

loved every pic steve very nice turnaround - one of my all time favourite cars getting the refresh it deserves - looks like you got a good one there as most of them are pretty rotten in the sills. one day I will own a classic porsche - had the loan of a 2.7 rs replica for a few weeks - best car i have ever driven.


----------



## Lemongrab

Amazing write-up! Thanks, I had a very enjoyable time reading


----------



## Beancounter

What a fantastic car and lovely attention to detail. :thumb:
I would imaging the bloke you managed to convince to sell you the car will be kicking himself when he sees these pictures


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Nice work steve , but of course its going to be knowing you so well . 

Now i understand why you bought so much C1 from KDS :thumb:

cant wait to see the car soon 

kelly


----------



## Porkypig

Mighty fine. :argie:


----------



## Superspec

Love it. Thank you for taking the time to post it.


----------



## RobertUtley

I doubt anyone will ever know how much i despise these old porsches but now seeing yours and the condition its now in and the work youve done i LOVE IT 

should be proud!


----------



## TopSport+

awesome car:thumb::argie:


----------



## nickness

What a find! Cars just don't come up like that, nice one, hang on to it! Did you have the headlight surounds resprayed to red?


----------



## hibberd

You jammy devil...superb car. Words fail when you see how far you have gone to clean it..better than new too.


----------



## nick.s

That sir is automotive pornography right there. My ultimate car. You've done that Porsche real credit :thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad

Beautiful car in beautiful condition. I'm guessing you won't be driving it anytime soon! Smashing work, I hope we'll see it in April at the kds day. Any plans to wet sand it?:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson

Excellent write up a sheer joy to read, many thanks for posting.

Qudos to the orginal owner for keeping it in such a great condition. Can see it will last even more years after your careful and loving rebuild/clean.

Loving your work all the best with it.


----------



## Alan W

Stunning Steve! 

Just ENJOY it .............................. and don't go wetsanding! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## TheMattFinish

Really enjoyed reading this Steve.
Top turn around on a simply stunning car! Gutted i wont be able to see this at Waxstock as away this year.
Keep thread updated!!

Matt


----------



## CleanDetail

Really enjoyed that. Its a stunning example that Steve.

Keep up the good work,
ATB
Nick


----------



## NornIron

Great attention to detail and lovely results :thumb:


----------



## johnnykimble

lovely stuff mate


----------



## zippo

i hope you charged the garage for working on such a rare beauty. I'll be honest i don't know that much about Porsche, but i do know a bit about jealousy(_now_) because I'm green to the core with it. Congratulations on a stunning car.

Daz


----------



## chrisgVRS

Some serious effort! Sure to be a classic!


----------



## msb

Absolutely stunning, you should be very proud


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nice mate


----------



## Leemack

Wow - Just wow


----------



## floppy_dave

Simply awesome! Would love a project like this!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

I hate you.



So much.



You've just made my 911 look like a sheddy beetle in comparison. Mind you, it might just be the kick up the rear I need to get mine in similar condition. I'm fighting a loosing battle with you though, mines a 1980MY, with 166k on the clock and used everyday. Including today, in the snow :doublesho (That was fun)

I wouldn't use that everyday though, it's too nice. Makes me want to replace mine as a daily driver and make it that good, but then I think, I bought it to drive it, and drive it I have! I've put 70,000 miles on mine in the last 5 years and have been to europe serveral times, despite the slight tattyness (charm and character in my book).




I still hate you though :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Holy Moly > That sir is awesome. Really like this, age,car everything and what a mint example.

Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## NornIron

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I'm fighting a loosing battle with you though, mines a 1980MY, with 166k on the clock and used everyday.


A car is for driving... hence 157,000 on my Morgan :thumb:


----------



## joe

Stunning car and work! Lucky fella!


----------



## Z4-35i

Great find, looks like new now.


----------



## Luis

Stunning work... :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

NornIron said:


> A car is for driving... hence 157,000 on my Morgan :thumb:


Ahhh, a man after me own heart :car:


----------



## DanHawkes

Excellent work.


----------



## Black.MB

Really nice work, paid attention on every detail. Awesome finish:thumb:


----------



## cossienuts

awesome work and a good turnaround


----------



## alxg

What a great find, and then a fantastic result :thumb:

You have a really nice house too!


----------



## DesertDog

Fine work indeed on a splendid example. I would kill for a project such as this!


----------



## EssTee

What a fantastic effort and commitment to get get such an amazing looking result
Top marks to you sir!! 

Out of interest how many man hours did you spend on it and over what period of time?


----------



## cotter

Stunning! Best looking model of 911 IMO


----------



## jfletch121

awesome work, one of my all time Favourite cars.... cant beat a good old 911


----------



## shuggett

stangalang said:


> Stunning work steve, truly. And might I say, even nicer car :argie:
> 
> Ready in time for kds and waxstock no? And for me, first shout for entrance to detail of the year comp :thumb:
> 
> Little bit self absorbed having your name put on your tyres though......


Hi Matt,

Obviously its up to Kelly if this is at the KDS open day, I know Kelly has an unlimited supply of clients happy to loan their super/hyper cars for the open day, so will shall see what happens. Kelly hasn't even seen this car yet, so he may feel its not good enough when he see's it in the flesh.
The tyres were put aside until I was ready for fitment, hence my name marked on them to stop them being sold etc.
Well done for noticing Matt, you should be a policeman !!!! LOL

Hope to see you soon, I still owe you a beer!

Steve


----------



## Mk2Singh

Good work! Amazing car!


----------



## ted11

Now thats the way to detail a car, Fantastic.


----------



## explorer

A lovely car to start with - but simply amazing following your work :thumb:


----------



## cfherd

Really nice write up and attention to detail. Probably the 911 I'd have after the 964, right age too! :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL

Simply stunning


----------



## Ruby's Dad

Beautiful beautiful car. Fantastic job!


----------



## yanman

That is lovely! we have one in work at the moment, it has rust everywhere


----------



## shuggett

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work steve, not a fan of the colour if im honest.
> 
> When does the golf go mate?


The colour is growing on me slowly, but you can't choose the colour when cars like this come along, so I'll have to like it. LOL

The Golf is up for sale at my local VW dealer. Anyone interested, PM me.

Steve


----------



## stangalang

shuggett said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Obviously its up to Kelly if this is at the KDS open day, I know Kelly has an unlimited supply of clients happy to loan their super/hyper cars for the open day, so will shall see what happens. Kelly hasn't even seen this car yet, so he may feel its not good enough when he see's it in the flesh.
> The tyres were put aside until I was ready for fitment, hence my name marked on them to stop them being sold etc.
> Well done for noticing Matt, you should be a policeman !!!! LOL
> 
> Hope to see you soon, I still owe you a beer!
> 
> Steve


Steve class is class, be it next to an enzo or a lambo, Kelly is gonna appreciate both the originality, AND the workmanship. I can't wait to see it in the flesh dude :thumb:


----------



## shuggett

Chris 9-5 said:


> Fantastic, all credit to you looks amazing!:thumb:
> 
> May I ask what tyre dressing you use please Steve?


Meg's Endurance Gel, there is 2 coats on these tyres, maybe a bit OTT I think!

Steve


----------



## Clark @ PB

Fantastic mate! Will need to show this to my dad :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

shuggett said:


> The colour is growing on me slowly, but you can't choose the colour when cars like this come along, so I'll have to like it. LOL
> 
> The Golf is up for sale at my local VW dealer. Anyone interested, PM me.
> 
> Steve


I've looked at this thread a few times now and it is actually growing on me now, love the old 911's, going to be at Waxstock?


----------



## DannyMair

Fantastic job. unusual colour there but looks fab once completed!


----------



## Rowan83

Wowzer!!! What a stunning Porsche :argie:

Exceptional work :thumb:


----------



## deni2

Wow, amazing work carried :thumb:.


----------



## Jochen

I really really enjoyed looking at the amazing work you done to this lovely 911. Top job! :argie::argie:


----------



## Olly1

You're a lucky man to have this car and are clearly treating it to what it deserves. 

Thats one hell of a detail. Top work!


----------



## shuggett

JB052 said:


> Fantastic find and light restoration.
> 
> Can you let me know if they have any more Porshe's that they need to get rid of?
> 
> JB


I wish I knew of more 1 owner , low miles Porsche's available for sale, but they are VERY rare.

Steve


----------



## Pedro92

fantastic job !!!!! :thumb:


----------



## shuggett

Roy said:


> Wow, epic work on a awesome original car :thumb:


Thanks Roy,

Long time no see, how you doing?

Steve


----------



## deanbrooker

Nice write up Steve very impressive car


----------



## Brigham1806

stunning transformation.


----------



## ChrisEG6

great write up mate, stunning work !


----------



## Lupostef

Fanatstic work and attention to detail mate :thumb: amazing work!


----------



## shuggett

nickness said:


> What a find! Cars just don't come up like that, nice one, hang on to it! Did you have the headlight surounds resprayed to red?


No they were red to start with, I think you may have been looking at a picture with them removed for cleaning, leaving the black rubber headlight surround showing.

Many thanks Steve


----------



## Testor VTS

WOW! What a great job! Congratulations!


----------



## Refined Detail

Superb work, and a lovely example of a 911 CS - lucky man!

Big thumbs up on the attention to detail too - the clocks etc.


----------



## shuggett

Willows-dad said:


> Beautiful car in beautiful condition. I'm guessing you won't be driving it anytime soon! Smashing work, I hope we'll see it in April at the kds day. Any plans to wet sand it?:thumb:


Yes hoping to be at KDS open day, with the car too.
Can't really wet sand this car, the purists know they started out with an orange peel finish, originality is key to the value of these classic Porsche's.
Thanks for your kind comments

Steve


----------



## -Simon-

Only just spotted this one....awesome work Steve.....can't wait to see it in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Great overhaul and a lovely motor!:thumb:


----------



## meraredgti

magic, best ive seen


----------



## Stewartfinley

That's some serious effort! Well done!


----------



## shuggett

The_Bouncer said:


> Holy Moly > That sir is awesome. Really like this, age,car everything and what a mint example.
> 
> Brilliant :thumb:


Thanks for your kind words.

I may have to try some of your special wax on it soon.

Steve


----------



## Globy

No words to describe it!!


----------



## Guest

Astonishing car and levels of committment. :argie:

Well done. :thumb:


----------



## thefettler

My favourite porsche model. You've done an amazing job. You must be well chuffed


----------



## BennyB

stunning attention to detail, looks cracking.


----------



## JamesCotton

Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## colarado red

Absolutely stunning


----------



## shuggett

*Update to this thread*

Please find updates to this thread, link below.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3992286#post3992286

Many thanks Steve


----------



## 3dom

I came to this thread after reading about your involvement with the KDS training days and I am very glad I spent the last hour reading your Porsche threads as they have been some of the most enjoyable of this fine forum.

Very well done Steve; she's a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## ted11

stunning, stunning, stunning, what a find, cannot believe the owner let it go. Well done mate, I tip my hat to you.


----------



## fozzauk

Amazing find, looks stunning now!


----------



## shuggett

EssTee said:


> What a fantastic effort and commitment to get get such an amazing looking result
> Top marks to you sir!!
> 
> Out of interest how many man hours did you spend on it and over what period of time?


I would guess its around 150-200 hours now. I must be insane!!

Steve


----------



## unique detail

Superb write up!! the attention to detail and results say it all, awesome.


----------



## shuggett

ted11 said:


> stunning, stunning, stunning, what a find, cannot believe the owner let it go. Well done mate, I tip my hat to you.


Thanks for your kind words.
I was only talking to Kelly (KDS) about the white mercedes you sorted out for the wedding the other day. Kelly has just transformed a DB7 for a client who's son is getting married this month. I expect Kelly will post this car 1 day, if he ever gets some free time.

Steve


----------



## ted11

This has made me want to strip my wifes 996 now, if ever I get the time lol.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Stunning work there mate! Brilliant stuff!


----------



## jlw41

Wow what a car! love it :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil

Superb ! 


:thumb:


----------



## shuggett

I collected the car from Porsche Tonbridge yesterday, excellent service from the service team as always.
A full 12,000 mile service carried out. No additional work was needed, great news to my wallet.

It's now all ready for the summer.

Steve


----------



## dekerf1996

Wow, absolutely amazing attention to detail there. 

Always loved these and this just confirms this. 

Wish i could find one like that


----------



## mk2jon

What a cool car,top job carried out :thumb:


----------



## davelincs

Brilliant, what else can I say


----------



## zahtar

fantastic job mate! thumbs up!!!


----------



## Supersarbs

My favourite 911. Congratulations for a Stunning car and top marks for your workmanship.

Thanks for the pics.

Pete


----------



## jimbatt

That is a stunning stunning car. Off to read part two now!!!!


----------



## JackWheeler995

looks mint. I love that car


----------



## Derek Mc

This has to be one of my all time top car's for your attention to detail. Not only did you pick one of the worlds best cars (IMHO) the results are breathtaking!


----------



## shuggett

The 911 will be on display at the KDS open day next Sunday.
I hope to see many of you guys there.

Steve


----------



## shuggett

This car has been sold, so it will not be attending Waxstock I'm afraid.

apologies Steve


----------



## Strongey

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Danny B

Wow........... just wow


----------



## A18 XOX

Truly, truly, TRULY awesome!! Epic, epic, EPIC job done there!!


----------



## diesel x

Great work! Excellent attention to details.


----------



## shuggett

Derek Mc said:


> This has to be one of my all time top car's for your attention to detail. Not only did you pick one of the worlds best cars (IMHO) the results are breathtaking!


Thankyou for your kind words, very appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Suberman

Can't believe i missed this thread. That is some serious dedication and incredible attention to detail. 

One word that sums it all up.

PERFECTION :thumb:

Shame it's sold. Hope it went to an owner that'll cherish her as much as you did. 

Regards
Errol


----------



## RabRS

WOW.........


Just WOW........


:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

I cant believe i missed this either..... Nice to have a good read of a lovely motor.

Any plans for an interior makeover?


----------



## Scrim-1-

PaulN said:


> I cant believe i missed this either..... Nice to have a good read of a lovely motor.
> 
> Any plans for an interior makeover?


It's been sold mate.


----------



## PaulN

Scrim-1- said:


> It's been sold mate.


Yeah noticed when i looked at the follow up thread.


----------



## Matty77

Stunning work with amazing attention to deal. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shuggett

My old car now up for sale !

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...-3-2-sport-coupe-1-owner-for-24-years/1609333


----------



## Steve

Thats great stuff mate....


----------



## NiallG

What a job, and what a car. Superb. I'd come around with a bag of cash and buy it on the spot if I had the money. Love those 80s 911s...the interior is in remarkable condition as well.


----------



## Clyde

Stunning!! Great attention to detail


----------



## shuggett

Thanks for the nice comments, its appreciated !

Steve


----------



## stevekoz

Astonishing, if there is an award for best/favourite thread this would be my vote, i love the older porkers and this is so so cool. Its on my laminated list of cars to own in my lifetime. Stunning turn around, great write up, seriously seriously good work my friend, hats off to you!


----------



## chongo

Mate that is some serious work you put in mate, looks amazing.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

One i'd missed originally....utterly stunning car and superb attention to detail, nice one


----------



## shuggett

stevekoz said:


> Astonishing, if there is an award for best/favourite thread this would be my vote, i love the older porkers and this is so so cool. Its on my laminated list of cars to own in my lifetime. Stunning turn around, great write up, seriously seriously good work my friend, hats off to you!


Thanks very much, your very kind !

Steve


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

dream project, awesome work!


----------



## Dan

Great work there!! What a stunning car. I would love to be able to afford a 911 one day. Did you do any work on the interior other than the dials? if you did I must of skipped the photos haha


----------



## shuggett

Dan said:


> Great work there!! What a stunning car. I would love to be able to afford a 911 one day. Did you do any work on the interior other than the dials? if you did I must of skipped the photos haha


Hi
The interior was just a good clean, seats out etc. 
The trickiest part was stripping the speedo and other instruments.

Steve


----------



## shuggett

I still miss this stunning car.


----------



## TheMattFinish

Nice thread revival Steve! I hope you have something else your working on....


----------



## shuggett

Hi Matt
I've a friends very nice Mk2 Golf Gti in the garage 
Now, it's a one owner 40k miles car, very original
And in exceptional condition just needing some 
Pampering.


----------



## diesel x

I know it's a old thread but excellent work and documentation and great attention to detail.


----------



## TheMattFinish

shuggett said:


> Hi Matt
> I've a friends very nice Mk2 Golf Gti in the garage
> Now, it's a one owner 40k miles car, very original
> And in exceptional condition just needing some
> Pampering.


Now that does sound lovely, ive been trying hard to stay away from buying a car though the old type golfs are really tempting! I look forward to seeing some updates when you start on the golf!


----------



## cadmunkey

shuggett said:


> I still miss this stunning car.


Looked superb! Did you end up selling?


----------



## muchoado

superb


----------



## shuggett

cadmunkey said:


> Looked superb! Did you end up selling?


Hi
yes I was made an offer I couldn't refuse at the time, however I'm sure it increased in value since the sale.
Great cars if you can find a rust free example.


----------



## Justin2

Wow superb work and a stunning car


----------

